
Mobile UX Design: What Makes a Good Notification? - babich
https://uxplanet.org/how-to-craft-mobile-notifications-that-users-actually-want-7b585e0e1fa1#.rpxcwkuka
======
nadiab2
Thanks for this article. It outlines excellent consideration when considering
design of app notification.

~~~
babich
Thanks!

